# A few questions



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there I am looking to show bettas I will be working with marble hmpk. I have a few picked out off aquabid for breeding stock that I would appreciate it if your critisized them. First I have several questions.
There are no shows in Canada how would I be able to ship them to the shows?
How do I get an export license?
How do I enter and prep for shows?
I will get a ibc/bbc membership tonight.
Can someone post the diagrams for a hmpk?

I apologize but I am only able to post one pic at a time lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the first male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the second male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the third male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the fourth male I think he is my favorite


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the fifth


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The sixth


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The seventh


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The one above is a female


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The eighth


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

they're all beautiful, and i can personally attest to profish farms, my black dragon HMPK's father was from them, and he's amazing little guy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for replying! That is why I made this thread I can't chose!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Second and fifth are my favorite males.. Seventh one's a girl though, definitely. A very very nice female, though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I like the second too but don't like the orange ones as much  I think my first choices are the second and fourth  I like number seven too (the female)


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I LOVE the second male and the first female. The first thing I thought when I saw the second boy was "Hey, when did Freddie Mercury turn into a fish?!?" 

The first boy's anal is a bit long and the wrong shape for a HMPK.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well it sounds as if the second bo is the best lol now hopefully I can find his auction and check the price.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

love ur marble there very nice boys n girls


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish they were mine but no these are boys and girls off aquabid that I was looking into buying as breeding stock. I can only find the female, fourth male, and the orange ones I can't find the others anymore...


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

oh ok ichave to check a pet store today i hear they got new bettas in yesterday CT dragons scles i was told must see wat they look like


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooh those sound pretty! I hope you find a nice one!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually really love the orange ones!!!!!!!


----------

